
Ask HN: Why is HN still using CloudFlare? - jakobdabo
I think HN of all places should show an example and stop using CF in order to protect its users from their TLS MITM and CloudBleed-like scenarios.<p>We all know that this kind of centralization is bad for security and privacy but still continue using CF because it&#x27;s convenient. Please, do the right thing, stop using CF. The way they are dealing with Tor users should be enough reason to not use their services.
======
simplehuman
I don't think anyone will move out of cloudflare because of the incident. Like
most news these days, there is a lot of noise but very little action.

------
yincrash
What would you propose as an alternative?

~~~
jakobdabo
It depends on the answer to why exactly HN is using CF. Is it for DDoS
protection, or just as a general purpose CDN?

